# A little hidden high tech for a very old bike, Ghisallo carbon fiber lined wood rims



## Gary Mc (Dec 11, 2012)

Got these today for my 1930 Hartford camelback build.  They are Ghisallo Balloon 700c wood 36 hole carbon fiber lined rims I ordered from WheelFanatyk. Thought others not following my build might like to see them.  This is the first set sold in the U.S. Can't wait to try them out.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Dec 11, 2012)

You can ship those to my house priority mail Gary.  Amazing.
Hey what happened to Larmo's Amish rims with steel inside?

Hurry and lace those up Gary, just might be the smoothest ride you ever experience.  Carbon is an amazing shock absorber.  Genius Ghistallo!


----------



## pelletman (Dec 11, 2012)

Sweet!  Lace em up!


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 11, 2012)

Now that's a coincidence, I'm working with Ric at Wheelfanatyk right now for a set of those as well, I'm still trying to nail down exactly which finish I want.... and then the hubs also...
Mine will be for a project of a different sort.

What finish, specifically, are those? "Natural?"

They look great! Whomever builds up the wheels needs to know that those rims require a lower, and more even spoke tension than other modern metal rims can tolerate.


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 11, 2012)

Talewinds said:


> Now that's a coincidence, I'm working with Ric at Wheelfanatyk right now for a set of those as well, I'm still trying to nail down exactly which finish I want.... and then the hubs also...
> Mine will be for a project of a different sort.
> 
> What finish, specifically, are those? "Natural?"
> ...




Talewinds,  It is color choice B on WheelFanatyk's color chart online & below and he only stocks B, everything else is special order.  Yeah, I have an instruction sheet I'm carrying my LBS who is building them for me.  I need to try to build a set myself but not gonna start on these.  I waited 3 months to finish this build just to go with these, so really excited.  I started asking Ric if they were going to build the balloon profile with carbon fiber lining back in September & been working with him on them ever since.  He got this first shipment in week before last.


----------



## F4iGuy (Dec 11, 2012)

Very Nice!!! Definitely need to look into these! Would anyone like to share the cost of these? 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 11, 2012)

F4iGuy said:


> Very Nice!!! Definitely need to look into these! Would anyone like to share the cost of these?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2




Thanks.  $408.00 shipped


----------



## dxmadman (Dec 11, 2012)

*Help Please*

Someone find me a early project  bike so I can have a reason to have a set of those rims.


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 11, 2012)

My Amish wheels are stained, and ready for striping. My bike is a slow process,
I'm getting nervous about the paint......... Stay tuned.


----------



## pelletman (Dec 11, 2012)

F4iGuy said:


> Very Nice!!! Definitely need to look into these! Would anyone like to share the cost of these?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2




I thought you meant you wanted someone to help you pay for your wheels!


----------



## F4iGuy (Dec 11, 2012)

Oops didnt mean it like that! But nice try 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 11, 2012)

dxmadman said:


> Someone find me a early project  bike so I can have a reason to have a set of those rims.




Here is a killer frame set I would sell, Ghisallo wheels are not for sale.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 12, 2012)

pelletman said:


> I thought you meant you wanted someone to help you pay for your wheels!




...now that's funny....


----------



## F4iGuy (Dec 12, 2012)

pelletman said:


> I thought you meant you wanted someone to help you pay for your wheels!




Though that would be awfully Christmas like of you...


----------



## pelletman (Dec 12, 2012)

It wasn't an offer!


----------



## bricycle (Dec 12, 2012)

Balloontyre said:


> Here is a killer frame set I would sell, Ghisallo wheels are not for sale.




...frame is mine, mine, mine.....my precious....drool, pant, drool...Mine!


----------



## F4iGuy (Dec 12, 2012)

bricycle said:


> ...frame is mine, mine, mine.....my precious....drool, pant, drool...Mine!




Dang Bri! How big of a garage do you have??!


----------



## Iverider (Dec 12, 2012)

Brian's Garage





Zat a Chief?


----------



## bricycle (Dec 12, 2012)

F4iGuy said:


> Dang Bri! How big of a garage do you have??!




It's getting smaller all the time...please help me clear some room. What do you need?


----------



## bricycle (Dec 12, 2012)

Krautwaggen said:


> Brian's Garage
> View attachment 76663
> 
> Zat a Chief?




Supposed to be. My wife wishes all my bikes would take up that much room. Again(really) anyone need sumptn, let me know...


----------



## Greg M (Dec 12, 2012)

So that's how he finds such high quality vintage bikes.  He just hops in the "bike storage locker" and goes and buys them when they were new. Sneaky.

  -Greg


----------



## bricycle (Dec 13, 2012)

Greg M said:


> So that's how he finds such high quality vintage bikes.  He just hops in the "bike storage locker" and goes and buys them when they were new. Sneaky.
> 
> -Greg




It's a "portal" into a time long past.....


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 13, 2012)

Tell me something......., what does "sumptn" mean?


----------



## filmonger (Dec 14, 2012)

*Alum. insert*

Ghisallo Carbons are great and look fantastic...don't forget the stainless oval spoke washers.  

Working on a carbon insert for Amish rims and CB Italia as we speak and the Aluminium inserts for Amish rims increase the strength of the rims tremendously and allow for higher tire pressures like carbon. The quality of Ghisallo's rims are fantastic - Just lovely and functional












Gary Mc said:


> Got these today for my 1930 Hartford camelback build.  They are Ghisallo Balloon 700c wood 36 hole carbon fiber lined rims I ordered from WheelFanatyk. Thought others not following my build might like to see them.  This is the first set sold in the U.S. Can't wait to try them out.


----------

